# Will rats eat mealworms?



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

As a treat or anything?I bought some freezer dried mealworms for my frogs,but they refuse to eat them..so I don't really want to waste them,so would a rat eat them?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably (some rats enjoy them at least) and they are fine for them but they are also very high in fat and protein so they should only be given as a very occasional treat.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Darksong17 said:


> Probably (some rats enjoy them at least) and they are fine for them but they are also very high in fat and protein so they should only be given as a very occasional treat.


okay thanks!I just didnt want to waste a product :lol:


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

They should love em. apparently they taste like nuts..


----------

